# Netgear MA111 USB Problem



## juc (13. Mai 2004)

Ich habe mir vom Netgear USB Stick gekauft und es  einwandfrei,
aber problem trit wen ich Windows 98 heruntafahren will es bleibt stecken
Ich habe es probiert auch ohne den Stick dan leuft mein Windows ganz normal hoch und runter.

When mir jemand helfen kann where ich sehr dankbar...


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Mai 2004)

Hi,
welche Treiber hast du denn Installiert USB V.1 oder V.2,
mit V.2 gibt es Probleme unter 98 unter 98SE geht es.


----------



## juc (13. Mai 2004)

Uff das weiss ich jezt nicht. Ich bin grade im Geschefft, ich werde heute abend schauen und dan sage ich bescheid,enschuldigung.


----------



## juc (13. Mai 2004)

Wo kann ich das sehn? Wenn ich auf treiber info gehe es zeige mir 
Treiber version 3.0.8 nirgedwo sehe ich was von V1 oder V2 ,natürlich habe ich im Geräte-Manager auch geguckt und auf die Homepage genauso.
Ich meine es ist nicht ein grosse fehler aber es stöert mich trozdem.


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Mai 2004)

Auf der CD oder Handbuch !? Readmea.doc etc.
USB 1oder USB 2

Vielleicht steht ja auch was wie welches Betriebssystem etc.


----------



## juc (13. Mai 2004)

Also es steht WLAN USB 1 und es steht das dess für win 98 SE ist.
Das heist Sie haben recht,was solte ich jezt ihre meinung nach machen 
einen älteren Treiber für win 98 suchen?


----------



## gothic ghost (13. Mai 2004)

Mist, geht leider nicht.
Versuche ihn umzutauschen.
Hier im Forum sagen wir *du* zu_einander. 

WLAN ? wieso //USB 1 ist  warscheinlich ein Druckfehler, denn USB 1 
geht mit Windows 98


----------



## juc (13. Mai 2004)

Ja halt pechvogel bin schon gewont.
Auf jedenfal vilendank.


----------



## juc (14. Mai 2004)

Das weiss ich jezt nicht wenn ich da richtig bin es steht sowohl USB1 als auch USB2
Ich bin neue in dem bereich aber nehm ich mal an das V1 heisst Version 1
und das steht auch im handbuch das dass so eine version ist.
Sorry für Rechtsschreibungfehler bin Croate und nich lange in Deutschland


----------

